# Help! We're Giving Birth To An Outback!



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

OK, Outbackers! Go easy on me, I'm an Outback newbie! Actually, I'm still waiting to take delivery. My new baby has yet to be delivered and is still in the Land of Goshen whilst busy elves finish fabricating my first TT!

I've used the outbackers.com website as an invaluable tool in making my purchasing decision and look forward to using this forum when I can speak intelligently about something, anything!

I'm like an expectant father, I just finished the nursery (expanded and lengthened the driveway!) and have booked 5 family outings to various campgrounds in the NE.

Can anyone tell what I need to buy to prep myself for the delivery? Our first planned outing is Memorial Day at Morris Meadows in MD (Morris Meadows).

Any insight will be helpful and much appreciated!

I look forward to being a fellow Outbacker!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats! What you have asked is called an FAQ. Check this section of Outbackers for everything you'll need for initial supplies and the PDI.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

glennsteers,

Congrats on ordering your first Outback!









Take solace in the fact that there are literally hundreds of "fathers" out here pacing the floor with you, ready to smoke that first cigar.

Have a great time. action

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the unit!







Did you purchase from Leo's? I was just down there this afternoon picking up some Maxx Flow vents.

Go to the FAQ site and download the PDI sheet. Let them know that you are bringing it with you. Most of all......Feel free to ask questions!

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No cigar, but definitly a cold one!









The campground is close enuf for a 3 day weekend, might have to try that one.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats Glennsteers!









I'm in the same position as yourself, waiting for the delivery of our new "baby", a 28RSDS. In the mean time, I've been getting a list together of items we'll need. Here's what I have so far:

1. (1) 25' white freshwater hose
2. (1) 25' garden hose
3. (1) 15' heavy duty sewer hose
4. (1) sewer donut (I don't know what it is either. Someone just told me we needed one, so I'd thought I'd pass the advice on to you














)
5. (1) 45psi inline regulator (for freshwater hook up)
6. (1) "Y" valve
7. (1) garden hose nozzle
8. box of disposable latex gloves 
9. 6" - 8" squeegy with 4' handle (to clean off top of slides)
10. small, portable 4' step ladder or step stool
11. (1) 90 degree elbow for freshwater hookup
12. (1) inline water filter

Of course, you'll need a good hitch and brake control system, as well as the usual items you can think of (extension cord, tool kit, flash lights, batteries, toilet chemicals, can opener, toaster, pots, pans, coffee maker, etc...)

I'm sure I'm missing some needed items on the list, but hopefully someone else can fill in what I'm missing.









Anyway, hope this helps you get started. Again, congrats on the new 26RS and have fun celebrating! 





































(4/26/05: the list is getting longer thanks to everyone's response)


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback. Have you named her yet?

drifter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Something I think everyone needs (I found out the hard way) is a 90 degree elbow for the fresh water hose. If the fresh water hose is hooked up "as is", then a lot of pressure is put on the coupler and it could break as it did on mine. The 90 degree elbow will help prevent that. They should be available at almost any rv place for about $5 bucks or so.


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations.....I'm a new Outbacker, but have had 4 TT's. The FAQ section of this site is OUTSTANDING..!! I learned a lot from it, and am devouring everything on this site.

No one mentioned this, but don't forget a basic tool box, flashlights and rain gear.
Plan for the worst case....i.e. Flat tire (you have a way to change a tire? Correct lug wrench and Jack?).

Experience will teach you best, but you can always rely on your fellow campers to get you out of a bind (except money), and build those checklists...Pre-flight & post-flight.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats on the TT! I bought my Outback (first camper also) last Sept. and absolutely love it, not like it a lot, LOVE IT!!!!!

Needed supplies:

I recently learned, see Have you camped this weekend forum, that a hydraulic jack is an outstanding tool to have while camping. shy :







In the case of an emergency break open a 12 pack, drink 8 immediately







, reassess the situation (your outlook is bound to be differe







) then react accordingly!! Hand out one beer each to the four other people that will have to come help you fix,mend or correct whatever was messed up!!









Oh yeah, everything everybody else said is important too!









Jason


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would add to my "must have" list an in-line water filter for the fresh water hose. It has made a world of difference to the taste of the water coming out of our taps. Last winter I blew out all of the water lines thoroughly. All the water I have sent through the system since then has tasted great.

The 90 degree elbow should be attached to the trailer. Next attach the pressure regulator (don't skip this because water pressure can vary for nonexistant to fire hydrant from campground to campground). Now attach the water filter and then the hose to the water source.

The water filter itself has both a fine grain mesh to remove particulate matter but also activated charcoal to absorb odors. You can buy one at Wally World for not much money (seems like mine was $15 but I can't remember).

Reverie


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Glenn and Karen, Welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy your new 26RS (great choice!) and enjoy your new friends here. 
Happy travels!
Fred


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Rev does the same as I do. Elbow, regulator, short hose, filter, hose to water source. Only difference is that I have a Y connector on the water source so that I can put a regular water hose on for washing my rig.


----------

